# Browser-Problem mit Menü



## matthiasschnueriger (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar habe ich eine Navigation erstellt, diese funktioniert
im IE ausgezeichnet. Doch im Opera wird das Menü vollkommen falsch dargestellt...
Woran könnte das liegen?

Der Link: www.3dmotion.ch/stuff/matthias 

Ich hoffe jemand weiss des Rätsels Lösung!?


----------

